# Last seasons first snow fall, What day was it?



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

What day was you first event in 2007??


Pretty sure Indianapolis was Dec 5th 2007, whats yours?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

First event was December 2nd 2007 and the last one was April 12th 2008


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nov.28th 3 days after I had knee surgery.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dec 1st was the 1st one and march 3rd was the last plow events for me.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Nov. 7 salt only, Nov. 22,23,27 all plows and salting, hope for a slower start this year.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Dec 24thpayuppayuppayup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Heres how my winter went last year...

Dec 16th - 3.5" snow to sleet to rain. froze solid
Jan 14th - Heavy Wet 6" temp 32*
Jan 18th - Early AM mix to freezing rain. 1.5" Temp 43*
Feb 22nd- Snow to sleet to rain 6". Temp 32*
Mar 1st - 3" of snow, to heavy rain ended up with 1" of snow on ground. Temp 40*


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

i think our first event was near the beginning of December right after thanksgiving somewhere. We had snow and sleet and freezing rain...plowed slush but was mostly a salting event.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Indyplower;609502 said:


> What day was you first event in 2007??
> 
> Pretty sure Indianapolis was Dec 5th 2007, whats yours?


I plowed Dec. 5th,6th and 7th of 2007 here in 2007. I predicted our first event here will be the Dec. 6th of this year.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Indyplower;609502 said:


> What day was you first event in 2007??
> 
> Pretty sure Indianapolis was Dec 5th 2007, whats yours?


November 8, 2007,.... about 4-5 inches


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

November 9 salted lots that want salt, November 21 plowed everything for first time. April 12 was the last day I plowed snow, and it was from a storm that left a foot+ of wet snow.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dec 1st or 2nd, one or the other


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dec 15th......2 inches of sleet/slush:waving:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dec. 1st - 2nd wet snow that turned to ice (not on us but some people)


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

My first plowing was before thanksgiving last season, and at my largest commerical i had 13 snow events, and 10 ice control events, hoping for more this season.


----------



## JeffY (Feb 3, 2003)

Dec 1st, 2007 was salt run for ice storm, Dec 6th was a 4.5" snow for first plow run.


----------

